# New from Washington



## ocol1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Otis from lacey WA


----------



## DPittman (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello Otis welcome to the forum....what sort of metal work interests you?  Do you have any projects to share?


----------



## Janger (Jul 21, 2020)

Welcome Otis.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 22, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hruul (Jul 22, 2020)

Welcome Otis.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi from Calgary Otis.


----------



## DH930 (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome Otis from Calgary!


----------

